# Multiple AFGF breakers tripping at the same time



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Drsparky14 said:


> I have a customer that we installed a pool for. I installed the pool panel and had to replace the pool pump breaker with a Siemens one to give the customer relief from nuisance tripping of the pool pump GFCI.
> 
> The main panel is a Cutler Hammer BR panel.
> The house has about 5 AFGF breakers in it that keep tripping at random times. But the complete boggling thing is that it's like 5 breakers at once.
> ...


A Poco transformer in the early stages of failure can put out filthy power. (uncommon)

As related in the other thread, it's amazing how far and weirdly high frequency switching transients can radiate.

And it's amazing how sensitive AFCI and GFI breakers can be to them, but then, that is their function, is it not ?


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a short wave radio in the neighborhood?

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Are the houses fed from overhead drops or underground drops? A trick I learned once before was to go out to the service drop while the house lights and so forth were energized and shake the drop to the house. Loose connections on the line up at the pole connection were the issue twice for me as the breakers started tripping the second I did that. I got lucky figuring it out when the winds were really whipping at the time the first customer called complaining. (only after having called several other times prior, and me finally changing out afci breakers twice and then brands twice and still getting random tripping.) The repair by the poco which I stood there watching happen this last time cured the problem permanent.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Drsparky14 said:


> I have a customer that we installed a pool for. I installed the pool panel and had to replace the pool pump breaker with a Siemens one to give the customer relief from nuisance tripping of the pool pump GFCI.
> 
> The main panel is a Cutler Hammer BR panel.
> The house has about 5 AFGF breakers in it that keep tripping at random times. But the complete boggling thing is that it's like 5 breakers at once.
> ...


I'd call your poco rep asap.....

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shocksystems said:


> Does anyone have a short wave radio in the neighborhood?
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


Interesting perspective!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

shocksystems said:


> Does anyone have a short wave radio in the neighborhood?
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


That I do heard about it from time to time with strong short wave radio can cause the issue espcally with older GFCI's 

the last time I have see it was quite few years backs. about 100 or so GFCI receptales was tripped out from strong short wave radio. 

To OP .,,

Did they have new tower near that area ? that may be a possiblity too.


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Interesting perspective!


I had a customer with a trucking company. He had a radio at home to communicate with his drivers. It would trip AFCI breakers regularly. 

Cheers!

Jim

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shocksystems said:


> I had a customer with a trucking company. He had a radio at home to communicate with his drivers. It would trip AFCI breakers regularly.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this with AFCIs but not long after GFCIs first came out I heard from one of the guys in the same shop as me that he found a house that had nuisance trips only occurring late at night. 

Between the tech and the HO they figured out it was when the neighbor used his ham radio and linear amp while his antenna was directed at the house.


----------

